# About Ludwigia hybrid...



## 45481 (May 24, 2014)

Hi, I'm really helped by APC forum.

In my country, planted aquarium is minor, so there is no forum for me. 
APC forum is really special to me.

Because of its minority, some aquatic plants have wrong name and not identified. 
This is one of them.

Here is a picture.









it is called Ludwigia hydenrity(pronounced as hi-den-rity, but not exact spell, I don't know). Looks like L.ovalis, but it's not. 
No scentific name, no biological characteristic - Nothing is identified.
I guess It might be hybrid...

Have you seen this plant? 
I want to listen to your opinion.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks like _Ludwigia palustris_ to me.

What is your country?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to APC! I'm glad the forum has been helpful to you.

I am not sure of the species, but Cavan is probably right, he and a few others on APC love figuring out plant IDs.

It is a very nice looking plant though with great color and leaf shape.


----------



## 45481 (May 24, 2014)

Thank you for your replies. I live in South Korea.

Here are some more images.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

There's also the hybrid Ludwigia palustris x repens (several forms?), mentioned in the L. palustris entry: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=121
but I'm not familiar with that, in pics the submerged palustris x repens looks to me like a L. repens.
A Ludwigia "mesakana" or "messacana" or "messicana" or however labeled is in the European trade, also repens-like, with quite round submerged leaves. C. Kasselmann writes that it belongs to L. repens. B. Wallach (Germany) shows in his book "Pflanzenfibel" (Dähne Verlag, 2011) also a Ludwigia "ovaliformis" (not ovalis) that seemingly looks very similar...


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Welcome to APC! The plant is beautiful.


----------

